# us warrior military caps from china need wholesaler



## dragontees1 (Jun 1, 2009)

looking to fine a wholesaler that has us warrior military caps from china ? does any one know where i can find these caps. yes they are embroideried.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you have a photo? Are you looking for blanks?


----------



## People Print (Jan 31, 2010)

Can you email to [email protected] a picture of what hat you want and how many you need and when you need it. Vietnam is a great source we use.


----------



## dragontees1 (Jun 1, 2009)

pre printed us marine corps ball caps all designs. do u have a web site or contact?


----------

